# Freezing sweetened chestnut puree?



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

Now, I have a honkin' big can of my favourite sweetened chestnut puree down in my pantry, which I bought with the intent of making a chocolate-chestnut torte. Thing is, the torte only uses I think a half-cup of puree, while the can is the size of one of the LARGE cans of pumpkin. In other words, there would be a lot left over, more even than a chestnut-hog like me can snarf down by the spoonful. (And, sadly, my favourite kind only comes in these giant cans, or in little squeezie tubes... no in-between one-torte sizes!)

Can I freeze the leftovers, or would it spoil, or separate, or do something otherwise annoying and wasteful of a ten-dollar can of goodness?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I think I've frozen it in the past, and it was pretty much the same when it thawed. The sugar does a good job of preserving it, but don't freeze it for more than 4 months or so.


----------



## bumblecook (Feb 5, 2001)

CompassRose, I'm pretty sure you can as I've had frozen desserts with the stuff. Freeze them in small packages. 
By the way, where did you get sweetened chestnut puree? Any online source? Can't find any around here.


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

No, just from the local Italian gourmet store, into which I can walk, spend fifty dollars, and emerge bearing one small bag...

They sell four or five different kinds, but my favourite is Hero. I tried the other, fancier, more expensive French brands, but found them too sweet and sticky, and really not as chestnutty-tasting. (I was there just yesterday and bought a box of plain marrons glaces, among other things... yum!) Yeah, it's a good store. I've bought many odd and otherwise hard-to-find things there.


----------



## bumblecook (Feb 5, 2001)

Thanks CR. Will check the Italian gourmet store when I go shopping in the big city.


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

Hero is actually some kind of Germanic/East European brand (my mother likes their rosehip jam). If you know of any stores catering to the tastes of Polish/German/Hungarian sorts, they might have it, too.


----------

